# Health Care in Greece



## joolieskoolie (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi there! 
My husband and I are pre-retirement age and living in Greece. We do not work having a small private income from UK. 

We had an E106 when we came but this has expired and we have just been informed that we do not qualify for a renewal ( despite having worked for the last 20 - 30 years in UK, paying NI contributions). We registered with IKA when we arrived in Greece but the date in our IKA books expired in Jan 2010 also. Fortunately we are both in good health at the moment (touch wood) without any pre-existing medical conditions.

Can anyone explain to me what our options are? 
Can we pay into the Greek Social Security system and if so how much would it be? Can we apply for an EHIC card from Greece? 
Does anyone know of good value Health Insurance?

Help would be appreciated!


----------

